# Dead IN Sin Or Dead TO Sin?



## newnature (Feb 21, 2017)

To be dead in sin and to be dead to sin, two different things. Both are identity truths. To be dead in sin is to be identified with the first Adam, Adam in rebellion. God chose to accomplish a person being declare righteous for them not by way of improved performance or sinful conduct elimination but by way of new identification. This identification is what Paul is talking about in 2 Corinthians 5:17 and it’s what the word Sanctification is all about. A person’s old identity is passed away. All things are become new for them because it’s a brand new identity they have in the second Adam. This new in the Savior identity is based solely upon your faith in Jesus’ faithful accomplishment where he died for your sins. The question is, why should you want to continue dealing with God in your daily life, or supposing that God is dealing with you according to your previous identity in the first Adam when God no longer views you from that standpoint at all? This is our identity reality and Paul wants us to appreciate it.    

Understand, this is an issue of vital importance, God told Paul a secret. Unsearchable simply means that which had never been made know, that which could never be search out about Jesus. The idea that Paul was simply taking the same message taught by John, taught by the 12 apostles, taught by Jesus during his earthly ministry, but Paul was taking that message in a different direction, same message, different direction. Something was different with Paul and something began with the apostle Paul. When Paul talks about placing no confidence in the flesh, he’s contrasting having Jesus’ righteousness freely imputed to the account of the believer with those who suppose that they can merit a righteous standing before God through commitment, through their performance, through their production. It’s only when we come to properly understand God from his perspective concerning ourselves, both before we came to understand Paul’s message and then what we are and who we are after we have believed Paul’s message and have been joined to God’s son, then we can be capable of viewing others and relating to others accordingly who are also members of the Savior’s body, of his flesh and of his bones. Ministers of righteousness teach the successful Christian life is all about reformed doing and commitments, they teach it wrong according to the apostle Paul. It’s all about transformed thinking. According to our apostle, the battle is taking place between the ears, between fleshy thinking and divine thinking. God’s work in us, not our work for God, major difference.


----------

